
How Children Change the Way We See - dsr12
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/how-children-change-the-way-we-see
======
tenkabuto
This touched on it, but I'd love to read more about parents' indoctrination of
their children. It strikes me as both creepy and sad, but mostly sad, for how
much delight could be had by learning that our little ones like what we do but
by no effort of our own or that they may disagree with us in a way that may
shock us but ultimately enrich our lives?

